

Responsive design tools - hepha1979
http://www.creativebloq.com/responsive-design-tools-8134180

======
adambard
If bootstrap and foundation are too heavy for your liking, I prefer Skeleton.
Responsive columns, rudimentary basic styling, and not much else.

[http://www.getskeleton.com/](http://www.getskeleton.com/)

~~~
mkohlmyr
Started using it a few weeks ago. Loving it.

I don't want all the stuff that comes with bootstrap - I'm comfortable
designing from scratch, I really just want a functioning groundwork for a
responsive layout. Skeleton is perfect for that.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Fwiw it's easy to remove everything from Bootstrap you don't want, they
modularize all that stuff into separate .js and .less files. Just clone the
repo, find the _concat_ , _less_ , and _uglify_ tasks in the Gruntfile,
comment out the modules you don't want, then build it with 'grunt dist`.
Simple, and you get a ready-made build system to use with your own project.

------
zeman
On the responsive performance side of things, I've been building a tool to
help track build differences and load performance across different viewport
widths. Demo for The Guardian here...
[http://speedcurve.com/demo/](http://speedcurve.com/demo/)

------
ecesena
I'd also recommend Froont: [http://www.froont.com](http://www.froont.com)

------
cseelus
If you just prefer a very lightweight grid system on top of Compass, maybe
Susy is for you: [http://susy.oddbird.net/](http://susy.oddbird.net/)

------
Esteves
Currently I´am testing [https://rukzuk.com/en/](https://rukzuk.com/en/)

